# Scott drive 250 hpevs ac35x2



## Jeremyfc1 (Feb 5, 2016)

ok so i bought a sd250 and wow its an impressive piece. my issue is trying to get the motor data for the ac35x2 i need accurate stator values and am lost on how to obtain them. the inverter is capable of 800 amps at 400v currently have a 300v pack full charge is 340. it is currently set up and running great at 700 amps with 90% throttle. if i add 10 amps or 2% throttle i get an error code (driver latch error) im working with scott in nz but between the distance and time difference and lack of motor information i am in need of some help. does anyone have stator values for either the ac35x2 or ac34x2


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Measure it or maybe reach out to HPEVS directly.


----------



## Jeremyfc1 (Feb 5, 2016)

Hpevs's response was "curtis does not ask for that information so we do not know it " i have gotten the rotor information from Leeson who supplies the rotor and bare case to hpevs .. how would i go about measuring the stator resistance and inductance?


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Jeremyfc1 said:


> Hpevs's response was "curtis does not ask for that information so we do not know it " i have gotten the rotor information from Leeson who supplies the rotor and bare case to hpevs .. how would i go about measuring the stator resistance and inductance?


With the rotor mechanically locked you should be able to measure the DC resistance of the stator windings... and perhaps even the inductance. This isn't something you can do with a simple multimeter - can you get an industrial motor repair service to measure it? Apparently inductance is measured as part of analysing the condition of motors in service. They wouldn't be able to do rotor inertia, but you already have that.

It's interesting to hear that HPEVS buys motors from Leeson and winds them themselves, presumably to get the desired size of motor in an operating voltage that is not available from the manufacturer (because no one would use such a low voltage industrially for this power range).


----------



## Jeremyfc1 (Feb 5, 2016)

yes that is the next step find an industrial motor shop and send it to them. i had to put the project aside for a month as the rear differential had a bearing failure and the encoder bearing on the motor also quit so finally got it all back together yesterday and got to do some testing its amazing how much better the car runs with good bearings in it .... and today got to rob parts that will not arrive in time for the next road race event so master kill and motor manifold and drive slug got pulled and it will sit until brown Santa shows up with those parts, maybe ill try and get the motor dropped off at a motor shop there is one local that has the ability they were just on a 2 month wait when i called three months ago... apparently corona caused a lot of industry slow down and therefore do a bunch of service work


----------



## Solarsail (Jul 22, 2017)

Posting accidental. Deleted. No delete button?


----------

